# Mud Cured Maple



## myingling (Sep 2, 2013)

Heres a little short reed goose call I did up 
Dug this maple up last summer up out of the mud while rebuilding a road original was buit back in fifties so its been their that long aleast run this wood thur the stabilizer got some good colors to it 

http://i624.Rule #2/albums/tt322/RILEYYYY4/DSCF4256_zpsadbfe8c9.jpg

http://i624.Rule #2/albums/tt322/RILEYYYY4/DSCF4257_zps2d6fd35b.jpg


Thanks for lookin


----------



## JR Parks (Sep 2, 2013)

Dark enough to be Walnut. Looks good Mike.
Jim R


----------

